# Preparing an RUB to house a Tarantula.



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Thought I'd make a quick thread on how I set up an RUB for larger tarantulas, these can also be used for smaller tarantulas too. Now, obviously RUB's aren’t everyone’s cup of tea to use for housing tarantulas, I find the main reason personally for me is that they are opaque. Saying that though, If you need to house a larger tarantula cost effectively, I find RUB’s do the job perfectly.

Firstly, once you’ve bought your RUB the first job is to stick masking tape over the areas that you will be drilling the holes. If you don’t have a drill then you can always use a soldering iron although I personally prefer using a drill as the holes look neater afterwards.








​ 
Once you’ve got the masking tape in place you will want to use a pencil or a pen to mark out where you would like to drill your holes, the pattern in which you drill them doesn’t really matter although you should always bare in mind such things as cross ventilation, also I recommend drilling a few holes in the sides. One thing to bare in mind is not to get too carried away when drilling the holes, especially if you intend to house a tarantula that needs good humidity in it. 








​ 
Once all the air holes have been drilled then you should end up with something that looks a little like this.​ 







​ 
Depending on how far you would like to take the aesthetics of the enclosure is up to yourself. Personally all I tend to use is coco coir for substrate, a large plastic flower pot for a hide and also a deli pot for a water dish. Some keepers like to saw the plastic flower pots in half although by doing that you could stand a risk of the tarantula digging underneath it, which on some occasions can lead to the tarantula getting injured off the sharp edge left, even sometimes fatally.

I usually put a good couple of inches of substrate down in the RUB first then place the plant pot angled up slightly into the corner, after you’re happy with the placement of it then you need to pack it into place with damp substrate (don’t forget to put a bit of substrate in the actual flower pot too). Height is always a factor to bare in mind with tarantulas which aren’t arboreal, I always tend to put a good amount of substrate in an enclosure then if the tarantula decides to go for a climb and falls then they don’t have far to fall! Next up all you have to do is put the water dish in, I always like my water dishes sunken into the substrate, not only will it stop the tarantula from overturning it easily, it will also help the tarantula locate the dish within the enclosure. 








​ 
Now you have a cheap cost effective enclosure for your tarantula to live in all for just under £12.​


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, I'll be using a large flat faunarium for mine and will add more things like stones, fake plants, bit of wood etc.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Very informative thread :2thumb: I tend to just put holes on the sides of mine though, as I stack them about 4 high. What litre RUB is that in the pics??


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I like your floor....looks like mine. Us Geordies clearly have taste for the finer things! What size rub is that mate? Hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Very informative thread :2thumb: I tend to just put holes on the sides of mine though, as I stack them about 4 high. What litre RUB is that in the pics??


Looks like a 19L rub


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, the RUB is a 19ltr got a couple on sale for a WHOPPING £6.99 each!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> Thanks, the RUB is a 19ltr got a couple on sale for a WHOPPING £6.99 each!


Could you use the next size up from 19L?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Could you use the next size up from 19L?


I cant see why not, all you have to bare in mind is the basics like a hide, water dish & making sure you have enough substrate in there. Although that would only really suit a MASSIVE tarantula to be honest, the ones I made today are to house _Theraphosa_.

Other smaller species such as _Brachypelma_, _Aphonopelma_ & _Grammostola_ would do well in one smaller than the 19ltr.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> I cant see why not, all you have to bare in mind is the basics like a hide, water dish & making sure you have enough substrate in there. Although that would only really suit a MASSIVE tarantula to be honest, the ones I made today are to house _Theraphosa_.
> 
> Other smaller species such as _Brachypelma_, _Aphonopelma_ & _Grammostola_ would do well in one smaller than the 19ltr.


These are the T's I'm looking into at the mo

_Aphonopelma sp._ "New River" New River Rust Rump (SA/A)

_Brachypelma vagans _Mexican Red Rump (SA/A)

_Brachypelma albiceps _Mexican Gold Red Rump (AF)

_Eupalaestrus campestratus _Pink Zebra (SA/A)

_Lasiodora difficilis _Fiery Redrump (SA)

Would a 19L rub do?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Id say a 19ltr would be too big for all of them apart from the _L.difficilis _and even then it would have to be a fully grown adult_. _You'd be better off using one thats smaller with less height for the other species, I used to house juvenile and sub adult_ Brachypelma _in the 9ltr RUB_s. 
_


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

Great thread Chris! Might have to get me a RUB or two for my LP's


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Both my Roseas are in the flat 9L ones, with a plant pot, a plant pot holder for a waterbowl, and a strip of exoterra foliage...all my smaller ones are in the 4.5L flat ones with smalle pots in them, and i have a sling in a 0.2L one...even have an avic in a smallish one, just on its end >_<

I think i have a RUB fetish actually 

Baby versicolor :









The thing in the front is a funel thing with a lid so i can feed without opening the pot, as im still kinda scared of spiders >_<


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> Id say a 19ltr would be too big for all of them apart from the _L.difficilis _and even then it would have to be a fully grown adult_. _You'd be better off using one thats smaller with less height for the other species, I used to house juvenile and sub adult_ Brachypelma _in the 9ltr RUB_s. _


It will be either sub adult or adult tarantula I will be getting, so practically a fully grown adult.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i can guarantee that without something to support the lid, ie tape, you will crack at least one hole.

i use really useful boxes for my hissing roaches, but i have used them to a great effect 

well done chris

Edit- i actually lied. most of my spiderlings are in 0.14 litre boxes


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> i can guarantee that without something to support the lid, ie tape, you will crack at least one hole.
> 
> i use really useful boxes for my hissing roaches, but i have used them to a great effect
> 
> ...


Must have drilled holes in about 20 rubs, and not cracked a single one :/


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

G18241 said:


> Must have drilled holes in about 20 rubs, and not cracked a single one :/


you are an anomaly.. :lol2:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> you are an anomaly.. :lol2:


got more to do tomorrow cos my smithi has moulted this morning and is a tad big for the one its in at the minute so upto a 9l it goes...had the tubs since its backend started looking a little on the bald side, all sat in the corner waiting...uinstead of preparing them like a normal person would :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

G18241 said:


> got more to do tomorrow cos my smithi has moulted this morning and is a tad big for the one its in at the minute so upto a 9l it goes...had the tubs since its backend started looking a little on the bald side, all sat in the corner waiting...uinstead of preparing them like a normal person would :whistling2:


lol. i leave it 'til the very last minute.
i was supposed to be saving for seas, but i've left that til now lol


----------



## themixmaster501 (May 31, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> Thought I'd make a quick thread on how I set up an RUB for larger tarantulas, these can also be used for smaller tarantulas too. Now, obviously RUB's aren’t everyone’s cup of tea to use for housing tarantulas, I find the main reason personally for me is that they are opaque. Saying that though, If you need to house a larger tarantula cost effectively, I find RUB’s do the job perfectly.
> 
> Firstly, once you’ve bought your RUB the first job is to stick masking tape over the areas that you will be drilling the holes. If you don’t have a drill then you can always use a soldering iron although I personally prefer using a drill as the holes look neater afterwards.
> 
> ...


hi how would you heat them.... if u werent going to heat the room itself but using heat mats.... if i was to stack like 4 rubs would heat strips be best instead of 4 seperate heat mats.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, heat strips are fine.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

The opaque thing is the downer.

Is it not possible to get these in non opaque plastic?


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

ok im sold - where do you get those things  

cheers for the post:no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

gambitgareth said:


> ok im sold - where do you get those things
> 
> cheers for the post:no1:


craft shops, staples etc etc.

type in really useful products


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

so thats what rub stands for :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> The opaque thing is the downer.
> 
> Is it not possible to get these in non opaque plastic?


Anyone?


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mr Mister said:


> Anyone?


You can get them clear or in a variety or colors, can get some that are not see through at all, just not sure if its in every size, check their website http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/


----------

